# Developing furry applications



## Schecter (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey y'all, I am making this thread to report my progress on current and future development projects.

The first application i am developing is a "name art maker", basically it transforms plain ol' text into fun word pictures that users can then edit and copy-n-paste onto their FurAffinity.
The  output is encoded into unicode(which is supported by most forums and  FurAfinity), then will be modified in conjunction with BBCode

users will be able to:
select different types of styles
change the colors of each letter
change the placment of each letter in the picture
and other effects...

I have started this project a week ago, and have been posting my progress on loneStarFurs.org on thread https://www.lonestarfurs.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7211.

The finished project will be hosted as a java aplet on my friends domain.

I decided to make a new thread here at the FurAffinity Forums to get more feedback from the fur community.

Here are some sceenies of the work in progress.











Lastly, I'm open to hear any of u furs ideas or suggestion.
please let me know what you think.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Nov 22, 2011)

Doesn't stuff like this already exist?  Because there are people who already have annoying, god aweful, colorful crap like this on their profiles and I'm sure it wasn't done by hand.

Also, have you considdered that this tool is constructed solely for the creation of annoying, god aweful, colorful crap to put on profiles?  Really, all you're doing is making the world a more terrible place.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 22, 2011)

Its only a name editor,
not a whole profile editor. you derp

Besides alot of people tell me that they like it, so thats good enough for me.

go rant on another thread, twerp.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 22, 2011)

Well that's no way to talk to people, and Ashley is probably right, I doubt very highly that people manage to create all that profile art by hand because that would be really fucking annoying.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 22, 2011)

I was going to ask what a "furry application" was, but it appears you're not sure either, since this is just a BBcode formatter (which FA just so happens to use) with bonus ASCII art text. So basically it's this and this in one _super handy_ package. 

Do tell us more of your exciting _furry_ projects.

(inb4 yak decides to change the code just to fuck with you)



Schecter said:


> I have started this project a week ago, and have been posting my progress on loneStarFurs.org on thread https://www.lonestarfurs.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7211.]





> The board requires you to be registered and logged in to view this forum.



:V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 22, 2011)

Well this thread is definitely misleading, and not in a good way. 

I was really hoping to flip a table over 'cause of random noobs adding 'furry' to pointless things, programs, and what not. 

Boy was I wrong.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 22, 2011)

Also, you might want to reconsider which unicode characters you utilise






I doubt I'm the only one that can't see your name in all its majestic glory.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2011)

I've never understood the point behind calling a certain project a "furry" project. This could work just as well as a forum sig generator or something, it really doesn't need to be furry-specific.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2011)

What Runefox said.

It's cool to make shit that everyone can use, as well as furries. It's not like furfagism is a special club or anything.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 22, 2011)

It's not really a "furry" application, that's just what I was calling it because I'm developing it for the fur community. I don't know what would actually make an application furry short of just artwork.

N I think Unicode is interpreted by the browser. So it works for some and others it won't.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 23, 2011)

*eep* sry for being defensive, kinda stressed out getting this place ready for thanksgiving.

What should I develop then?


----------



## iTails (Nov 24, 2011)

p.s. furry and program should not be in the same sentence


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2011)

What would be cooler is if you could make a neat artist signature watermark thing out of a name for all the artists with shitty handwriting.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you do Dalvik/Android Java? So I can look up furry porn on the bus! That's like the ultimate furry application :V


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Also, you might want to reconsider which unicode characters you utilise
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's worse on Linux.  (Firefox 3.6.24 on Ubuntu LTS.)








Schecter said:


> *eep* sry for being defensive, kinda stressed out getting this place ready for thanksgiving.
> 
> What should I develop then?



Whatever you want, but don't call it furry unless it's specifically for the furry fandom and not likely to be interesting to non-furries.  Also, spend a lot of time finding out what's out there already doing something like what you want to make, where each excels, where each falls short.  If it's close enough, then you're likely to waste your time making a clone, unless there's a really, really good reason to make one.

One very important thing.  The hacking and programming communities are not hugboxes in the slightest.  They're harsh in the sense that they'll tell you exactly what they think without regard for your feelings, and they're that way because the code you write is the only thing that matters when all the writing is done.  You'll need a thick skin and the ability to take rough criticism well.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm guessing the site doesn't even use a fixed-width font?  (in which case that won't work anyway)

I didn't check but that's certainly what it looks like.

Unless you can use <pre> tags, that's what they are for.

Also, your signature makes me want to shoot someone. (OP)


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 24, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I'm guessing the site doesn't even use a fixed-width font?  (in which case that won't work anyway)
> 
> I didn't check but that's certainly what it looks like.
> 
> ...



Yak's journal doesn't make a mention of font tags, and I think raw HTML won't work, so yeah, that makes ASCII art on FA that much harder.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Yak's journal doesn't make a mention of font tags, and I think raw HTML won't work, so yeah, that makes ASCII art on FA that much harder.



For sure...  You'd have to somehow tailor it to that particular font and just deal with the way stuff won't line up.

And HTML isn't usually easy to implement in any secure way, generally the easiest way is by specific inclusion of tags but even that's dangerous:


```
<img src=a onerror=alert(1) />
```

...as a proof of concept, for example

(I don't want to deal with evals and character concatenation but you could theoretically expand that to whatever, even without quotes.)


----------



## chapels (Nov 24, 2011)

you could write a script that puts ears on firefox


----------



## guster11 (Nov 25, 2011)

Seeing you are working in java, is this going to be an android app eventually?


----------



## shteev (Nov 25, 2011)

God forbid people actually _write_ about themselves and make their profiles interesting.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 25, 2011)

shteev said:


> God forbid people actually _write_ about themselves and make their profiles interesting.



There's a difference between making an interesting profile, and making a complete fucking abomination that sears the retinas off of anyone unfortunate enough to see it.


----------



## chapels (Nov 25, 2011)

what about an irc bot that murrs when you /glomp it


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> And HTML isn't usually easy to implement in any secure way, generally the easiest way is by specific inclusion of tags but even that's dangerous




You could try and work some regex magic on it, but it's not a good idea.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2011)

That made my night XD


----------



## Schecter (Nov 29, 2011)

Well thanks for the input.....for the most part.
I guess because of all the different browsers and renditions, this particular app wont be a good idea (even though the text lines up on the iPhone Safari browser)

Actually i've been sniffing around for other ideas for application development.
One particularly caught my interest, which is this meme: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2612266/#cid:49783287 
I was thinking about creating a UI that allows users to simply create and edit that badge, But also replace the bar-code with a QR-code that would link to the users FA page.

Also, yes i can develop for Android and iPhone (even though Android is easier but i actually own a iPhone lol)
Actually im in the processes of asking FA's permission to allow me to develop a FurAffinity app on the Android market and iPhone app store. (free of charge of course)

Mind you, I know these applications may be deemed a "waist of time", but i enjoy programming and practice will make me a more efficient and effective programmer.
I'm mainly just doing it for the fun of it.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2011)

> FurAffinity License of Anthropomorphism



Okay, come on.  You're fucking with us now.

...right?

...RIGHT?!?


----------



## Schecter (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, thats what im going to work on.




Schecter said:


> Mind you, I know these applications may be deemed a "waist of time", but i enjoy programming and practice will make me a more efficient and effective programmer.
> I'm mainly just doing it for the fun of it.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 30, 2011)

how would an FA app benefit us, when people can just access it via their smart phone's wifi


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep in mind that cut-n-paste templates/generators are disallowed on FA unless there's original artwork put into them


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 30, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> how would an FA app benefit us, when people can just access it via their smart phone's wifi


The browser is usually slower and lacking in most cases.
App is faster and in most cases less bandwidth intensive for on mobile data connections such as 3G.
Furaffinity doesn't have a smartphone friendly mobile site.

OP, If you do this, do it correctly.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 30, 2011)

Meh, it's good enough for me, I personally wouldn't be desperate enough to get on FA while I'm out to download the app but I guess if it's good enough people'll download it.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> Keep in mind that cut-n-paste templates/generators  are disallowed on FA unless there's original artwork put into  them


Well, A) ive already asked permission of the template creator and he said it was alright
 B)I dont think one can embed a JApplet on FA anyways, it would have to be hosted elsewhere and linked from FA
C)i guess i'll include a disclaimer saying to use only you original artwork and that i accept no liability blah blah blah..




Aidy70060 said:


> how would an FA app benefit us, when people can just access it via their smart phone's wifi


I see your point, but this is for the people who would rather prefer an app.
even if there is a small demand out there for a FA app, this would be for them.

Also, this would help teach me how to program in Objective-C and C (iPhone), which is always good


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope you have 99 dollars(per year) and a Mac to publish your stuff on the App Store haha.
On Android its just 25 dollar(once) and any pc with Eclipse and the free SDK installed.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 30, 2011)

lol two steps ahead of you my dear!
When i contacted FA, i mentioned the expense (for app store), so if they want a app available for iPhone, thats what they will have to invest. even though i'll develop for free.
additionally,some professors and colleagues at the university have some iTunes developer accounts, i'll see if they will submit under their offices.
and im already an Android developer.
check
apps are written in Objective C and C, which can be developed on windows
Plus i have a mac anyways. =)
check
I have Eclipse IDE, JGrasp IDE, and NetBeans IDE already installed =)
I also have JDK SE and JDK EE installed =)


----------



## Runefox (Nov 30, 2011)

Someone already beat you to an FA app. That said, it's slow, buggy, the layout is horrible, and it's likely to fail whenever the site is updated. So in other words, an FA app is a bad idea.

Really, if FA actually had some mobile CSS, an app wouldn't be necessary to begin with - In fact, that's basically all an app can really be. Since FA doesn't really have an "API" to speak of, I imagine everything is done by grabbing the HTML for a rendered page and populating fields with specific portions of the page.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 30, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Someone already beat you to an FA app. That said, it's slow, buggy, the layout is horrible, and it's likely to fail whenever the site is updated. So in other words, an FA app is a bad idea.
> 
> Really, if FA actually had some mobile CSS, an app wouldn't be necessary to begin with - In fact, that's basically all an app can really be. Since FA doesn't really have an "API" to speak of, I imagine everything is done by grabbing the HTML for a rendered page and populating fields with specific portions of the page.



Though the way people describe the code I doubt it was written in a way that would support skinning.

I made lolfurries mobile simply by doing that -- stripping down the CSS and adding a user agent sniff.

It took less than an hour, I think.


----------



## Schecter (Nov 30, 2011)

phew, at least now i dont have to make one =D


----------



## mimimimi (Aug 1, 2014)

> I was thinking about creating a UI that allows users to simply create   and edit that badge, But also replace the bar-code with a QR-code that   would link to the users FA page




i think it is a good idea to develop apps that may help us. qr code has been widely used in many aspects. many website are doing this such as : http://demos.telerik.com/kendo-ui/qrcode/index
i have a few idea about QR Code and barcode generation links.. 

____________________________
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forests will echo with laughter


----------

